# what is your time in barrels?



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

16 even

And it depends on what arena size you are racing some. There are some arenas were my fastest would be awful, and some others where I would end up winning.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

18 even but fun even if you don't win


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends on the arena. I have placed in 1D with a 17. The fastest time I've gotten has been something like a 14.6 but that was in an itty bitty arena. I'm usually in the 16s.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I think our non-rodeo barrel courses (i.e. Ag shows and PC) must be bigger. State qualifying time is under 21 sec, and winning times at state are normally 18/19.

I don't really focus on barrelling, bending has always been my thing, but my fastes is low twenties/high 19's.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. I love a good pole horse. Diesel just obliterates them though :[


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! My little arab is practically unbeaten in bending, seriosuly, he sees the poles and just transforms. It's amazing to ride, too. It feels like he just runs straight but sways his body... You have to shrink your knees against him to miss the poles!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The horse I had before Diesel was like them. She just lit up when she saw them. She despised barrels though. Now I have the complete opposite. Go figure.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, Wildey hates barrels too! He's great at all the twisty turny games, but games were hehas to actually be fast to win, he doesn't like so much. lol.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

36 last time my friend timed us! Haha, we were trotting it though and willow got distracted on the way home when she saw the ponies chasing each other.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My best time is 25 seconds on a 16 year old throughbred mare in a 20x60 meter ring at camp. I would love to try it on my friends barrel-bred Canadian QH, I could probably cut that time in half.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

My fastest time ever was 14.922, but I normally run low 15's


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

With my barrel horse I sold We ran a time of 14.453 at a rodeo.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

For me it depends what horse I'm on. I've gotten broken patterns and things on Thunder, I have run 16's-17's on Buttercup [without letting her actually go] and I've run 30's with Star[who prefers to buck the whole way]


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

My best time ever, on the horse that was my barrel boy, 14.862. I think it was reg. size, because that's where they set the barrels up for the pro rodeo when they come, and it was the same arena. Of course, this was the first time I'd tried him on barrels, he took the bit and just RAN, and I had absolutely no control, so I can't say I had anything to do with it. LOL.

Usually I run 16's though. Just solid 16's on my little rodeo/playday horses.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My fastest time in one arena was around a 16 or so, but that was before I had all my confidence. If I went back there now, I could run a 15 or so probably. 
But like others have probably said, it all depends on the size of the arena.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, it was 22+ something on my Arab mare but as it was her first time running a real barrel pattern ever, I was pretty proud :lol:

I know I ran a 15 something on her dam and ended up beating out some local QH champions, however in their defense, the pattern was tiny. My little Arab mare was so nimble and agile, it wasn't much a fair contest because you barely had room to work up any decent speed so her light weight and ability to fly off a turn served us well.

Here's our vid - heh heh, need to work on those turns a bit!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

It depends on what horse I am riding, but I think my fasted time was around 16 something. =)


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

On Tanner, my best time was 20 seconds, Magic was just under that, maybe 19 or 18 once.
We've never placed, but I've only ever run barrels on them for the past about half a year, and they've been left out to pasture for almost five years prior to that, so we're getting progressively better. I'm told 20 seconds is good for only half a year's work, though.

Both Magic and Tanner love running barrels... and they both perform better at a show than during practice. Get them in front of a crowd, and lay out a trio of barrels, and they'll basically run the pattern on their own, with me just telling them when to go and when to stop, sometimes helping Magic around a turn. 
I run poles and flag on them too, though I don't keep track of their times too often. Magic has placed in both a handful of times, and Tanner has gotten third in flags. They're not quite as exuberant in them as barrels, and Tanner seems perpetually confused by flags (she always wants to turn the barrels, rather than just run past).


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

It really depends on the size of the course. I think my fastest time ever was around 14.556, minus or plus that last number because I can't remember exactly. And my slowest time ever was about 40s when I was riding a younger horse who decided to through a tamtrum and I made sure his tail went around those darned barrels. He fought the whole way, but I still made him do it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The arena I usually ride in is smaller than the average, so in that barn I ride 14's or 15's but in the larger arena's it's generally 16's or 17's. I'm generally a B division runner, but in the biger Arena Jester gets under himself to run more. *Shrug*


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Eh, it fluctuates since most of the horses that I compete on are also horses being trained. So they arent finished. Fastest time was middle of 1D. Normal times are 2D/3D depending on pen size.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the problem with speed events. Time is relative. You would be better saying how far out of the 1D where you or what level do you run. Saying you run a 16 second tell you nothing. That here on a big pattern would barely put you into the 1D


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I never barrel race as an even but i do all the time for fun and my record was 16 and i was bareback with just a rope around my mares neck lol.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mine is about 15 which is great for my hroses cause he's just a cutter from wyoming so proud he as come so far since i got him even though i still do cutting and win big im starting to win big in barrels


----------

